# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Three-nation bid for Borneo conservation

## kuching

News from NST :

It is possible to have a corridor to link national parks and forests in Borneo despite the worlds third largest island being run by different governments.


More on this link:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## mervin

thats good news indeed.  :Grin:

----------

